# Vital Gear FB1 and FB2



## midget (Nov 10, 2015)

*Vital Gear FB1 and FB2*

Vital Gear FB1 and FB2 bodies. Package deal.

The FB2 is more-or-less like new. I never carried this item although I tested mounting an E-series head on it. It spent its life in my flashlight organizer. No packaging.

The FB1 is lightly carried but in good condition. There is some scratches on the tailcap edge (see pics).

package deal only

List Date: 11/10/2015

For more info, click here to view the original listing: Vital Gear FB1 and FB2
--------------------------------------
On Sale For: *$35.00*




--------------------------------------


----------



## tjhabak (Nov 13, 2015)

Are these black or natural hard anodized?


----------



## midget (Nov 13, 2015)

Black


----------



## midget (Nov 16, 2015)

bttt thx!


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 21, 2015)

Midget are the tail caps of these interchangeable with sf e series tail caps, like from a defender?

Sorry im looking for an fb3, but bump in case, thought you might know.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 21, 2015)

VG tailcaps have their own threads, @leon ....


----------



## midget (Nov 21, 2015)

Not interchangeable sorry


----------



## ErickThakrar (Jun 7, 2021)

I realize this is hoping beyond hope, but... You still have these?


----------



## a1sealbeach (Jun 8, 2021)

Scare to see this tread revive, but I am hoping someone have black tailcaps for FB body. I have 2 bk body need to complete with tailcap and clip.


----------



## lightknot (Jun 8, 2021)

I have Vital Gear upgrade switches and springs. Also have Vital Gear E2C adapters. The bodies are _very_ hard to find, Especially FB1 HA. Even more rare are the early VG twisties. Stay away from the tailcaps with leaf springs, they often go bad. Coil springs are best. I may have other parts. Be well.


----------



## midget (Jun 15, 2021)

haha wow!

to clarify, these FB1 ad FB2 are long gone.

sounds like your best bet is to reach out to @lightknot ^


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 15, 2021)

Holy hell. Don’t do this. Thought there were some for sale


----------



## archimedes (Jun 16, 2021)

Closing this stale sales thread.


----------

